# List of soap supply companies to try!!



## Michael Goonan (Feb 5, 2008)

The best companies that i've delt with are the following-Candles and Supplies -for 45.00 they sell 11each-2lb. of melt and pour base (example-aloe vera-shea butter-green tea-honey transparent -hemp seed oil and olive oil).They also have back issues of "Create the dream" magazine,which I need to get myself!! Another company is Natures Garden Candles,they also have a excellent selection of m&p bases(they have a soya milk and yogurt soap base!!!!) as well as soap molds.  Then there's From Nature withLove, this company has an excellent selection of soap bases and books (soapmaking-aromatherapy-herbal).Cierra Candles was the first company that I bought my first aloe vera-oatmeal-cocoa butter m&p soap base since the local craft store (Michaels-AC Moores) did not  have them!!If anybody is looking for any unique type of soap mold (or molds),trySilicone candle and soap molds.com!!I bought 2 victorian cameo molds from this company and  have turned out some great soaps from the molds!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 6, 2008)

I always use cierra candles I love that place!


----------

